

Data, Technologies and Security – Part 1 - balgan
http://blog.binaryedge.io/2015/08/10/data-technologies-and-security-part-1/

======
ewams
Business model: scan the Internet for exposed and outdated technologies.
Contact the company with a link to your article. Wait a few days, offer your
services to upgrade and secure the specific system.

